# Holiday Insurance



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Me & My gf going away to spain, just looking for some holiday insurance, we're going for 10 nights both 21, but want a half decent company to go with...

Went away last year and had alot of trouble with our insurance company when I was taken into hospital regarding me being covered for the medical costs.

Neither of us have existing medical conditions etc, anyone had any 'good' experiences with holiday insurance companies? (if you can have a good experience with one)

Any suggestions welcome, regards :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Used Tesco last time for the States, did not claim so do not know how well the service was, just picked a pack up in store.


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

TBH tesco looked really good, but made that fatal error of googling tesco holiday insurance reviews, they've had bad reviews, but each company has good and bad reviews, just each customer to their own and personal experience. 

Think I'm just being to over cautious and picky at the moment....


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

May be wrong but think this will cover you in the EU

http://www.ehic.uk.com/apply.html


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Check the reviews on Fortis and buy through a Broker.


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

STEALTH K3 said:


> May be wrong but think this will cover you in the EU
> 
> http://www.ehic.uk.com/apply.html


I think that just ensures you receive treatment? although im not sure. Obviously though it doesn't cover things such as theft of items etc


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

who do u bank with? as some banks offer travel insurance throw there accounts.


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lloyds TSB...


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

I had winter cover last year. Was with endsleigh iirc who are underwritten by Axa. I had to make a claim which I suppose wasn't too bad. It was a pain having to speak to axa via endsleigh but got there in the end. They paid for most costs at the time like flights home, helicopter, ambulances this end and that end to/from the airports and the major cost which was the hospital bill.
Have to say though, they did cover most of the costs involved, like my g/f's phone bill for having to ring from abroad to the UK to speak to the insurance company. Only thing which I was slightly annoyed at was they wouldn't pay for the taxi for my g/f to come and see me in hospital which was around £100, we did say she was bringing my bag to the hospital for me, but they said it isn't covered. I don't know if they expected me to leave my bag at the chalet and to claim for all new clothes due to having to leave the bag behind?
Anyway, I'd recommend them as they are cheap and do pay, but comunication can be a bit on the poor side.


----------

